# Fenómenos extremos em Portugal



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2007 às 12:48)

Malta eu vou fazer um trabalho para Geografia e eu gostava que me pudessem dar informação dos fenómenos mais extremos que ocorreram em Portugal até hoje desde tornados chuvas fortes neve frio tornados furacões eu sei que á informação espalhada pelo forum mas ainda pode haver mais qualquer coisa que não foi dita e que possa ser dita aqui    

Se me puderem ajudar agradecia


----------



## Fil (3 Mar 2007 às 22:09)

Eu de fenómenos extremos só me lembro dos mais recentes mesmo. Quem tem muito material é o GranNevada 

Este ano ainda não houve nada, mas no ano passado lembro-me das chuvadas de 25 de outubro e de 24 de novembro, acho que foi só isso


----------



## Brigantia (4 Mar 2007 às 22:56)

Bem na zona de Bragança, se não estiver enganado, houve um grande nevão na primeira semana de 1997, nessa altura alguns telhados de armazéns e um pavilhão de um clude desportivo de Bragança cairam com o peso da neve. Mas não tenho dados concretos, lembro-me que a neve atingiu alguns centímetros na cidade de Bragança e cerca de meio metro de espessura em Montezinho. Talvez os meus conterrâneos tenham dados concretos sobre esse acontecimento.


----------



## algarvio1978 (5 Mar 2007 às 16:27)

Boas Tardes,

Não sei se vai ao encontro do que procuras, mas em 2004 Faro bateu o record absoluto de temperatura chegando aos 45ºC em Julho de 2004, (25/07/2004), se bem que me lembro devido a uma tempestade do deserto do Sarah que nos atingiu! 

Lembram-se?

Espero que tenha ajudado e aqui deixo o site para verificares o historico desse dia!

Um abraço 

http://www.wunderground.com/history...tml?req_city=NA&req_state=NA&req_statename=NA


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Mar 2007 às 17:27)

algarvio1978 disse:


> Boas Tardes,
> 
> Não sei se vai ao encontro do que procuras, mas em 2004 Faro bateu o record absoluto de temperatura chegando aos 45ºC em Julho de 2004, (25/07/2004), se bem que me lembro devido a uma tempestade do deserto do Sarah que nos atingiu!
> 
> ...






É bem poix, nesse ano quando Sevilha chegou aos grandes 63Cº á sombra e com mortes á mistura aqui em Vila real Santo Antonio faltou 0,2 para chegar aos 51 a sombra...e durante a noite nao abaixou dos 40Cº!! lembro-me tao bem como fosse hoje!!!

So sei que ia morrendo!!   

Bem referenciado!!!


----------



## algarvio1978 (5 Mar 2007 às 17:40)

Não sabia que por cá andava um compatriota algarvio!  

É bem verdade, ia morrendo de calor nesse dia e acredito que para esses lados ainda mais calor estaria!

Cumprimentos algarvios


----------



## Dan (5 Mar 2007 às 18:08)

Sobre o valor de temperatura máxima e mínima em Faro nos dias 25 e 26 de Julho de 2004.



>



http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_ap_00_04.pdf


----------



## Dan (5 Mar 2007 às 18:10)

]ToRnAdO[;31300 disse:
			
		

> É bem poix, nesse ano quando Sevilha chegou aos grandes 63Cº á sombra e com mortes á mistura aqui em Vila real Santo Antonio faltou 0,2 para chegar aos 51 a sombra...e durante a noite nao abaixou dos 40Cº!! lembro-me tao bem como fosse hoje!!!
> 
> So sei que ia morrendo!!
> 
> Bem referenciado!!!



Esse valor de 63ºC passaria a ser o novo recorde mundial


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Mar 2007 às 18:45)

]ToRnAdO[;31300 disse:
			
		

> É bem poix, nesse ano quando Sevilha chegou aos grandes 63Cº á sombra e com mortes á mistura aqui em Vila real Santo Antonio faltou 0,2 para chegar aos 51 a sombra...e durante a noite nao abaixou dos 40Cº!! lembro-me tao bem como fosse hoje!!!
> 
> So sei que ia morrendo!!
> 
> Bem referenciado!!!





Dan disse:


> Esse valor de 63ºC passaria a ser o novo recorde mundial



Provas queremos provas!  

Tu és exagerado em tudo!


----------



## Dan (5 Mar 2007 às 19:14)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Provas queremos provas!
> 
> Tu és exagerado em tudo!



Estava a brincar  

Claro que não é um novo máximo mundial. O valor máximo de Sevilha, numa estação meteorológica, continua a ser 46ºC. 

A nível mundial, os valores mais elevados são estes:
56,7ºC - 10 de Julho de 1913 em Death Valley, Califórnia 
58ºC - 13 de Setembro de 1922 em El Azizia, Libia (este valor é um pouco duvidoso)


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Mar 2007 às 22:42)

Dan disse:


> Estava a brincar
> 
> Claro que não é um novo máximo mundial. O valor máximo de Sevilha, numa estação meteorológica, continua a ser 46ºC.
> 
> ...



 
Confesso que o meu post não é claro, mas a quem me dirigia era ao espalha brasas do ]ToRnAdO[ . Ele sim que terá de me mostrar onde estão os registos do 63ºC. Porque para mim, tal como muito bem mostras o máximo é o da estação Al'Aziziyah na Libia com um valor de 57,7ºC (para ser mais exacto! )


----------



## Fil (6 Mar 2007 às 04:08)

]ToRnAdO[;31300 disse:
			
		

> É bem poix, nesse ano quando Sevilha chegou aos grandes 63Cº á sombra e com mortes á mistura aqui em Vila real Santo Antonio faltou 0,2 para chegar aos 51 a sombra...e durante a noite nao abaixou dos 40Cº!! lembro-me tao bem como fosse hoje!!!
> 
> So sei que ia morrendo!!
> 
> Bem referenciado!!!


----------



## Vince (6 Mar 2007 às 07:36)

Pode ser que alguns destes textos te ajudem:


Precipitações intensas em Portugal Continental
http://snirh.inag.pt/snirh/download/relatorios/relatorio_prec_intensa.pdf

Hidrologia das cheias do Mondego de 26 e 27 de Janeiro de 2001
http://snirh.inag.pt/snirh/estudos_proj/portugues/docs/download/Mondego.zip

Precipitações Intensas em Portugal Continental para Períodos de Retorno até 1000 anos
http://snirh.inag.pt/snirh/estudos_proj/portugues/docs/download/idf.zip

Avaliação da Seca Meteorológica 2001
http://snirh.inag.pt/snirh/actual/secas/download/PVAS_MAR2001.zip

Caracterização e Monitorização de Secas
http://snirh.inag.pt/snirh/estudos_proj/portugues/docs/download/caract_secas.zip

Análise de Secas Regionais na Bacia Hidrográfica do Rio Sado
http://snirh.inag.pt/snirh/estudos_proj/portugues/docs/secas.html

Precipitações extremas na Região Demarcada do Douro
http://web.letras.up.pt/aspedros/Precipitações Extremas na Região Demarcada do Douro.pdf


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2007 às 08:44)

Obrigado malta pela vossa ajuda


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Mar 2007 às 10:58)

Bons dias...

La vou eu espalhar mais brasas...  

Essa historia dos 63Cº foi comunicada pelas noticias espanholas em que tinham batido o recor em toda a penisula com este valor!! Lembro-me tao bem como fosse hoje...alias ainda o povo aki mais chegado a espanha lembra-se disso!

agora dados concretos tambem nao os tenho!! Mas a comunicaçao social fez um grande alarido nao so pelas temperaturas mas tambem as mortes que houveram em Sevilha...foi desastroso!!

Quando a camara apontou para aqueles paineis que marcam a temperatura lembro-me de ver pela televisao uns com 61Cº outros com 64Cº mas a maioria com 63Cº....

sei que no meu querido termometro quando ainda vinha para aki gozar ferias ficou a 0.2Cº dos 51Cº...por voltas das 15h!! isso sei eu!!  

Mas agora é bastante normal VRSA durante o Verao chegar aos 45Cº!!!ou seja é raro o ano que nao chegue!!!

e é de realçar que o vilarejo do interior do Guadiana chamado Pomarao o meu temormetro chegou aos 49,3Cº á 3 anos quando em VRSA estavam 39Cº!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Mar 2007 às 16:50)

]ToRnAdO[;31368 disse:
			
		

> Bons dias...
> 
> La vou eu *espalhar mais brasas*...
> 
> ...



   Ganda ]ToRnAdO[  

Olha que termómetros ao Sol não vale , isso até o do meu carro marca se eu o deixar ao Sol umas boas horas!  

Mas a sério eu sinceramente não me recordo de tal feito e olha que eu nasci com a television espanhuela em casa! 
Mas de qualquer modo diz-me lá se assim foi porque não existem notícias e registos sobre esse sucesso? Isso, como já viste seria um record *mundial* de temperatura.

Olha até te coloco aqui os registos diários da Estação Meteorológica de Sevilha do INM .






Como vês não chegou a tanto e olha que não são dados de uma estação amadora, são os oficiais 

Ainda te digo mais, se por ventura não ficás-te convencido. A temperatura máxima absoluta medida em Sevilha e homologada pelo IM foi de 47,2ºC, no dia 1 de Agosto de 2003. Como podes consultar aqui:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sevilla


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Abr 2007 às 11:01)

*Episódios extremos em Trás-os-Montes*

Olá pessoal, precisava da vossa ajuda para localizar no tempo e no espaço a ocorrência de fenómenos extremos na região de trás-os-montes, nomeadamente episódios de precipitação extrema (relacionadas essencialmente com actividade convectiva), episódios de extremo frio e grandes nevões!

obrigado!


----------



## Vince (2 Abr 2007 às 11:17)

*Re: Episódios extremos em Trás-os-Montes*

Já tinha colocado este link no outro tópico *Fenómenos extremos em Portugal* pelo que se calhar já tens este ficheiro.  Se não tiveres, aqui vai. Não é sobre Trás-os-Montes, mas sobre o Douro, mas pode ser que ajude.


Precipitações extremas na Região Demarcada do Douro
http://web.letras.up.pt/aspedros/Precipitações Extremas na Região Demarcada do Douro.pdf


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Abr 2007 às 11:23)

*Re: Episódios extremos em Trás-os-Montes*



Vince disse:


> Já tinha colocado este link no outro tópico *Fenómenos extremos em Portugal* pelo que se calhar já tens este ficheiro.  Se não tiveres, aqui vai. Não é sobre Trás-os-Montes, mas sobre o Douro, mas pode ser que ajude.
> 
> 
> Precipitações extremas na Região Demarcada do Douro
> http://web.letras.up.pt/aspedros/Precipitações Extremas na Região Demarcada do Douro.pdf



ok. obrigado!
já me esquecia desse topico!
Peço ao admnistrador que mova o conteudo deste para esse topico!


----------



## Fil (3 Abr 2007 às 17:39)

Eu não te posso ajudar muito, não creio que haja muita documentação sobre fenómenos extremos em Portugal, quanto mais em Trás-os-Montes! Assim recentemente lembro-me da enxurrada em Freixo de Espada à Cinta no passado mês de setembro, em 2h a altura da água ultrapassou os 2m. Para frio extremo, temos que recuar ao inicio de março de 2005. Nessa altura as mínimas andaram entre -10ºC e -11ºC em Bragança e Miranda do Douro, e bastante menos nas muitas aldeias da região.


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2007 às 00:13)

Talvez consultar jornais regionais antigos dai pode ser que encontres alguma coisa, nos arquivos...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Abr 2007 às 11:56)

Esse fenómeno de baixas temperaturas ocorrido em Março de 2005 afectou a região onde me encontro, colocando-a abaixo dos *-3 ºC* ! 
Viviamos nessa altura um período bastante seco.

Quanto aos records de temperatura máxima, Agosto de 2003 foi um ano bastante quente e seco, chegando as temperaturas a atingir os quase *45 ºC* aqui pela _Rigorosa_, ultrapassando cidades como Évora e Beja. (como podem confirmar, na minha assinatura estão presentes esses valores).
Nessa mesma altura, Amareleja chega aos *47,3 ºC*.

Após tudo isto vivemos 2 anos consecutivos com queda de neve nas regiões circundantes de Lisboa (e também um pouco por todo o país) como esta em que me encontro, chegando as temperaturas a descer novamente a valores muito baixos, atingindo-se temperaturas negativas.

Os fenómenos de neve de que falo ocorreram ambos num domingo, mas o primeiro no dia 29/01/2006 e o segundo precisamente um ano depois, no dia 28/01/2007.

Nos últimos anos cada vez testemunhamos fenómenos meteorológicos mais severos e violentos, pelo que passarão a ser cada vez mais frequentes.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Abr 2007 às 12:07)

Deixo aqui um link para um ficheiro sobre um estudo feito relativamente à média das temperaturas máximas e mínimas da Freguesia onde me encontro.
É óbvio que não conta como normais climatológicas pois este estudo só foi feito durante 2 anos.
Ainda assim fica uma ideia das temperaturas que em média aqui ocorrem.

http://moscavide.com.sapo.pt/MeteoPro2004.doc


----------



## cm3pt (1 Fev 2009 às 14:36)

*Re: Episódios extremos em Trás-os-Montes*



Bruno Campos disse:


> Olá pessoal, precisava da vossa ajuda para localizar no tempo e no espaço a ocorrência de fenómenos extremos na região de trás-os-montes, nomeadamente episódios de precipitação extrema (relacionadas essencialmente com actividade convectiva), episódios de extremo frio e grandes nevões!
> 
> obrigado!



Só para dar uma achega (uma vez que muitos dos fenómenos já aparecem nos tópicos enviados por "Vince"), falo nalguns fenómenos a que assisti, na região de Vila Real

- Nevão de 7 de Janeiro de 1997, cobriu toda a zona. Em Vila Real, ruiu o tecto de um stand de automóveis e houve enormes prejuízos em estufas agrícolas. As aulas estiveram interrompidas por três dias.

- Um tornado (infelizmente, não tenho imagens) formou-se claramente a SW da cidade de Vila Real a 23 de Maio de 1997. Nesse dia, cairam na estação metereológica de Vila Real (aeródromo) 28 mm de chuva em apenas 2 horas.

- Nos meses de Dezembro de 2000 e Janeiro, Fevereiro e Março de 2001 caiu um total de 1596 mm de precipitação, cerca do dobro do normal. No dia 21 de Março de 2001 cairam 117 l/m2, record para esta estação. Nesse dia, em Amarante, ocorreu a maior inundação de sempre do Rio Tâmega.

 -A 14 de Junho de 2006 correu uma impressionante queda de granizo acompanhada por uma das piores trovoadas de sempre. Nesse dia, a queda de raios foi incrível, como se pode ver na imagem de Blitz (arquivo) da Univ Karlsruhe.





By cm3pt

(este site ja não funciona, mas ainda tem as imagens de arquivo).


----------

